# Work In Progress



## Dickenson4154 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I recently purchased a 2013 Chevy Cruze LT2 and I am in love with it! I plan on adding a few modifications to it over the next few months. I've been looking at websites for cold air intakes, mufflers, tips, and suspension work. What in your opinion are the best choices for them? Cold air - Injen, K&N, other? Mufflers/Tips - Flowmaster, Borla, Magnaflow, other? Suspension - Eibach, other?

I'm new to having a tuner as a vehicle, so any tips or direction to where to go would be greatly appreciated!


----------

